
It’s Time to Get Personal - ingve
https://24ways.org/2019/its-time-to-get-personal/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I have a personal tech blog that probably nobody reads, but I am so proud of
not having tracking on it. I don't even point out that fact, but maybe I
should. That sounds stupid, I know, but I feel like you have to be the change
you want to see in the world. Even if my blog is relatively meaningless, I
don't want my visitors caught up in the mix. I don't care about how many
people come to come to my blog because I primarily care about the free
exchange of ideas worth discussing.

Like the author, I'm not giving up. And I hope you don't too.

